# homemade power rack



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure why the thread got deleted

@IGotTekkers

Do you still have the website for the courier service someone mentioned you posted a while back?

I have seen this local but not sure on quality plus I'd prefer tho have my rack, bench and weights first then see what I have left over

Leg press | United Kingdom | Gumtree


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shipley.com


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Not sure why the thread got deleted
> 
> @IGotTekkers
> 
> ...


Mate iv got that exact same leg press but in black, its ****ing solid and very very very heavy.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate iv got that exact same leg press but in black, its ****ing solid and very very very heavy.


Thanks mate. I should hopefully have my money this week so might see if I can get it for around £400


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Thanks mate. I should hopefully have my money this week so might see if I can get it for around £400


I won mine on ebay for 350  that was without weights though, 400 would be a steal


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I won mine on ebay for 350  that was without weights though, 400 would be a steal


If he still has it I'll chance my arm


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It was in the wrong section. Moved just this once.


----------

